# whisker shrimp breeding?



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Got a few of these in a fry tank, seems at least 2 always have eggs, just wondering if the eggs hatch into baby shrimp or do they go through the larval/plankton stage? I can't find much info at all on these guys. Anyone else keep them? I'm sure the fry are eating the baby shrimp but if I want to keep some do I need brackish water to raise them? Special filter? Anyone have a good link to the "Indian whisker shrimp" or is it the same as another species? Might be worth another small tank just to breed them for feeders.


----------



## digital_phrag (Sep 20, 2008)

I know this was posted a while ago, but I wanted to reply.

The last of my threadfin rainbows passed away over the summer. I took a summer job in another city this year, and I asked my old roommate's children to take care of the tank while I was gone. Now that I've moved back, I wanted to restock my tank. After checking out the local aquarium shops, I decided to do more research on freshwater shrimp. Long story short, I bought 4 whisker shrimp this morning (and I'm already considering going back to the shop and buying a few more).

Anyway, in the course of my research online, I came across this (http://www.nepjol.info/index.php/ON/article/viewFile/332/324) paper, which addresses your question. It discusses the life cycle of these shrimp, and on the next to the last page (10 of 11), there are some diagrams of the first five stages of development. I think the whole paper is fascinating to read.

This is the first time I've tried a shrimp only tank. I've had shrimp before, but they were ghost shrimp that I would feed to my freshwater puffer. These guys put on a show the instant I put them in the tank. They floated down to the sand substrate and began gobbling up the bits and pieces of dead plant matter. They stuffed their mouths as if they hadn't eaten in a decade. Very entertaining.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks, that's more info than I've found on them yet.
I had a few jump out of the tank or climb the airline. I have since put angels in the tank and took the cichlid fry out. Last week the angels spawned and killed the remaining shrimp. Angels were for the wife, I've almost got her talked into her own tank now. This tank is planted and I want to get more shrimp, but maye just some tetras this time to keep them company.
I had plenty of berried shrimp but I think my fry were eating all the offspring.


----------

